# AWL Befehlsliste



## Quagga (13 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
hat jemand von euch eine Befehlsliste von allen Befehlen die man in AWL schreiben kann mit Erklärung? Oder weiß jemand wo man so etwas bekommt. Wäre verdammt hilfreich. 

cu


----------



## Josef (13 Oktober 2005)

Quagga schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hat jemand von euch eine Befehlsliste von allen Befehlen die man in AWL schreiben kann mit Erklärung? Oder weiß jemand wo man so etwas bekommt. Wäre verdammt hilfreich.
> 
> cu



Hallo,

Wenn du Simatic meinst dann 
Siemens automation & drives Support  im Suchfeld "operationsliste"
eingibst findest du zu allen möglichen CPU's die oplisten.
Die OPlisten samt Maschinencode sind auch in allen Geräte- und Systemhandbüchern der entsprechenden CPU's vorhanden, was auch immer
der Unterschied zwischen Gereäte- und Systemhandbuch ist?

mfg
Josef


----------



## Josef (13 Oktober 2005)

Quagga schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> hat jemand von euch eine Befehlsliste von allen Befehlen die man in AWL schreiben kann mit Erklärung? Oder weiß jemand wo man so etwas bekommt. Wäre verdammt hilfreich.
> 
> cu



Hallo,

Wenn du Simatic meinst dann 
Siemens automation & drives Support  im Suchfeld "operationsliste"
eingibst findest du zu allen möglichen CPU's die oplisten.
Die OPlisten samt Maschinencode sind auch in allen Geräte- und Systemhandbüchern der entsprechenden CPU's vorhanden, was auch immer
der Unterschied zwischen Gereäte- und Systemhandbuch ist?

mfg
Josef


----------



## Quagga (13 Oktober 2005)

Ja ich meinte S7. Okey danke werde da mal schaun


----------



## MatMer (13 Oktober 2005)

Hallo oder in der Hilfe mal nach "Sprünge in Sprachbeschreibungen" suchen, findest du alle Befehle aufgelistet


----------

